# Solved: Windows Media Center doesn't play audio from certain MKV files



## mk10 (Jun 13, 2011)

Windows Media Center doesn't play sound from certain MKV files, but audio works if I play it in VLC or MPC.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am guessing you need to install an AC3 audio codec
that you can probably get by installing ffdshow.
http://ffdshow-tryout.sourceforge.net/
There is AC3 filter here if you don't want all those other codecs...
http://ac3filter.net/
More good info here......
http://matroska.org/technical/guides/playback/windows/index.html


----------



## mk10 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, it worked.


----------

